# Como manejar registros de corrimiento



## julio cesar (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola como esta...
quisiera saber como puedo implementar registros de corrimiento en una aplicacion determinada.

basicamente es utilizar uno entrada serie /salida paralelo, y quiero saber como es que se trabajan,como enviar la informaciónrmacon,como correrla y como sacarla en el instante en que yo lo requiera...


----------



## Raflex (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola, en la hoja de datos del circuito que tengas encuentras la información, junto con su diagrama de tiempos.


----------

